# Project Ojibwa



## Ducam (1 May 2013)

Not sure if this was posted or not but thought I would pass along the info for anyone interested.

http://www.projectojibwa.ca/

Port Burwell was able to have a submarine put in their small town to go along with the Elgin County museum.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Mar 2015)

Perhaps someone should start a crowdfunding campaign at Indiegogo or some under crowdfunding site in order to raise money for this museum. It would be sad to see it go if expenses would later force it to close down...

CBC



> *Port Burwell submarine in financial trouble
> 
> Without financial support from government, residents may see 10 per cent tax hike*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tibbson (21 Mar 2015)

Maybe this is a good opportunity for the Govt to buy another used sub that has been sitting in storage for years and needs millions in work to make serviceable.


----------

